# Installing Windows 11 on older PCs



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

* Microsoft won't stop you installing Windows 11 on older PCs *
https://www.theverge.com/22644194/m...inimum-system-requirements-processors-changes

Read the whole article.
There may be an important catch to it.



> systems that are upgraded this way may not be entitled to get Windows Updates, even security ones.
> We're asking Microsoft for clarification.


* Microsoft is threatening to withhold Windows 11 updates if your CPU is old *
https://www.theverge.com/2021/8/28/22646035/microsoft-windows-11-iso-workaround-no-update-guarantee


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Too many pitfalls with Windows 11 right now, I have no problem waiting a couple years for the smoke to settle. My system, while it's certainly powerful enough to run Win11, isn't "compatible" with it, so I'll wait until I feel like I need a new PC.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20201031213555.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 45 Stepping 7, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 16 GB
Graphics Card: DisplayLink USB Device
Hard Drives: C: 186 GB (65 GB Free); D: 59 GB (36 GB Free); E: 199 GB (180 GB Free); F: 478 GB (89 GB Free); G: 468 GB (146 GB Free); H: 894 GB (314 GB Free); V: 915 GB (291 GB Free); W: 465 GB (465 GB Free);
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION 2ACE, ver 1.09, s/n 1234567890123456
System: AMI, ver HPQOEM - 1072009, s/n 2MD31609DR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

My needs aren't that great compared to what many users are involved with.
So what I have seems good enough for quite some time.

If things change and MS Windows becomes relevant for me, I think I'd rather buy a new branded computer configured with Win 11. Fewer frustrations.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When the time comes I will probably assemble my own configuration, typically the "canned" computers don't track with my usage. I don't do a ton of graphic work, so I don't need high powered graphics, my current graphics board is the GT 730 with two monitors connected. My 3rd monitor is connected to a USB->DVI DisplayLink adapter. My development needs run more to computing power and disk space, so I need plenty of that.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Nice to see that a clean install of 11 will work with just about any processor.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

crjdriver said:


> Nice to see that a clean install of 11 will work with just about any processor.


With no updates, I'm not sure how useful that might be.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I tend to think ms will offer at least security updates however no one really knows. Trying to predict _what_ ms will do is often an exercise in frustration.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*If it ain't broke, don't fix it!*

Windows 10 is working fine for me.


----------

